# Conceal Carry



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

I carry a kel tech p11. I usually carry at six o'clock in the small of my back with a cheap uncle mikes holster. Anyone have any other recommendations? I was thinking maybe three o clock with a leather holster of some sort. Any ideas?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

blackhawk makes some good pancake holsters, they are a little pricey but worth it in my opinion, blackhawk makes some of the best holsters out there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I picked up a Blackhawk Serpa tonight for only $30 at Cabela's with their coupons sent out yesterday only $20. I like that it has the button to release. http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... EcQ8gIwBA#


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I use a Bianchi Pro 100 IWB, and I think its about the most comfortable holster there is. Also check out Galco, but they will be a little more expensive, but a lot more comfy than those uncle mikes. I usta use those U.M.'s when I was first carrying, but if you invest in a quality holster it will save your back countless pain!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will check them out!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Crossbreed Supertuck holster and really like it.
Not that the Kel tech requires it but I've found a super heavy duty belt makes a ton of difference. I had one custom made and I could hang a ten pound dumbbell from it and not feel it pull.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I picked up a Blackhawk Serpa tonight for only $30 at Cabela's with their coupons sent out yesterday only $20. I like that it has the button to release. http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... EcQ8gIwBA#


I have a serpa holster as well, they are a nice holster, but they are more for baggy clothes, the holster sticks out quite a bit. Have to admit its a slick holster though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

mtnrunner260 said:


> I have a Crossbreed Supertuck holster and really like it.


Best CCW holster ever.

-DallanC


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i use a inside the pants holster with a belt on it helps to hold the gun in place that way and it sits low enough that it doesnt bother me at all except in using the seat belt in the car but other than that its great


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Glock G30 in a Fobus with 2x T shirt and a over shirt.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

This is my personal favorite with no complaints what so ever....http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=100


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I prefer OWB at about 2:30 to 3:00. on a good belt. This is the most comfortable carry I have found. Works good if you can wear an untucked shirt. I will not carry small of back. I have on a couple of occcasions slipped and fell on my back. All I can see is a broken back if a gun had been there. A pocket carry with a LCP is easy and comfy in a pocket holster. It is a bit of a trade off in fire power though.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a Taurus 357 Mag 7 shot revolver with 4 inch barrel, a S and W K frame 6 shot revolver (old) with a 2 1/2 inch barrel in 38 special, a Taurus ultra light 5 shot revolver in 38 special and a Beretta Bobcat in 22 LR. All of which I have carried concealed in various ways. And I have learned one truth. That is that fire power and comfort and concealment are at different ends of the spectrum. The Bobcat is by far the most comfortable and easily concealed in a pocket holster but as mentioned lacks fire power. I have a 
Black Hawk inside the pant holster for the ultralight 38 that is also quite comfortable on my weak side cross draw. I find that more comfortable than strong side. But depending on what pants I am wearing, using it as a pocket holster is more comfortable, still. The 357 Mag has, of course, the most fire power but is NOT easily concealed or comfortable to carry. I usually carry it in a strapped cross draw holster on a separate (from my pants belt) Black Hawk belt with a speed loader and also 20 rounds in loops. It is actually surprisingly well concealed under a slightly over sized non tucked outdoor shirt. It is comfortable enough to carry in the outdoors but I still feel somewhat self conscious in public. My 2....aaaaaaa 4 cents.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Crossbreed Supertuck IWB holster behind the hip. If IWB isn't your style, they also make the SnapSide OWB pancake-style holster.
Not in the small of the back unless you are behind a counter in a store standing up and have to and not an Uncle Mike's. Almost everything will be a step up from there/that.

IWB holsters that positively hold the holster to the belt with all draws is important. You don't want the holster to come out with the gun still in it. A lot of clip-style IWB holsters are prone to this. Carefully check out the clip style. Snap loops are 100%, but there are good positive clip styles too.
In addition, you want an IWB that holds the mouth of the holster open after the draw when the holster in empty. This is for an easy re-holster. Cheap IWBs collapse under the pressure of the belt when the pistol is withdrawn.

A good, stiff pistol belt is a must IMO.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Galco OWB concealable belt holster. The most comfortable and most concealable OWB in my opinion. Safariland makes some great Kydex holsters if you ever consider open carry.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

*Holster Picture*










This is my favorite carry. The gun is a Taurus Titanium 44Spl. It weighs only 20 oz.


----------

